# Im 18 years old,5"10,and 141 pounds?Am I underweight?



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know why but I look really skinny and I think this is the reason why perhaps I may not seem attractive to some. What should I be eating so that I can gain some weight and look alittle better? I just want to do this and I don't want to lose my overall speed in running...running is my the only thing im proud of right now. :fall


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

What are some things I can eat everyday that contain alot of protein?....I want to gain weight but like I said I want to look "healthy" and "full"


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm 5'10" and 146. I was 125 then I started using zyprexa. If you wanna gain weight try that drug. You will go from eating 1 big mac to eating 3 or 4 and still have room for more. I still think I'm skinny but not as much anymore


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Fish is yum and with lots of protein.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Soul Assasin,

I'm 17, 5'10 and only 125lbs - you can imagine how thing i am ...gained a few pounds then my body decided it didnt want to anymore, sigh.

those ensure shakes are easy calories though.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Depends on your body frame... if you are narrow and small boned, that would probably be right. I'm 6'1 and I would guess my natural weight be around 170 but I am at 186 now... You sound like you probably have a body type that is hard to gain lots of muscle, so even if you did work out you won't become huge or anything... You'll definitly get ripped and have a better physique, but you won't have to worry about ruining your running speed.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm a skinny guy, but I remember someone from high school who was thinner than me. I saw him in the gym one day several years later, carrying a pair of 100+ pound dumbbells... with ease. He still had a lean frame, but he had packed on some serious muscle.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Mork said:


> I'm a skinny guy, but I remember someone from high school who was thinner than me. I saw him in the gym one day several years later, carrying a pair of 100+ pound dumbbells... with ease. He still had a lean frame, but he had packed on some serious muscle.


It's called steroids :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I graduated High school being 135 lbs and 6 ft. I was pretty average for my school. Within a year or so I was up to 165 and stayed there for several years. The next plateau was about 185 which is about wher I would like to be. In the past few years I have gone up as high as 206. I am currently weighing about 195 and am 45 yo. My gut sticks out a bit more than I would like it to but I'm working on it. 

At 18 you are still growing. Enjoy being able to eat wjhat you want and as much as you want. It becomes a battle just to maintain a constant weight as you get older. Of course, you could be smart and get in the habit of eating well balanced, healthy meals of moderate quantities. It might make it easier later in life.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Mork said:


> I'm a skinny guy, but I remember someone from high school who was thinner than me. I saw him in the gym one day several years later, carrying a pair of 100+ pound dumbbells... with ease. He still had a lean frame, but he had packed on some serious muscle.


That's gonna be me someday... Uh huh... without steroids :yes


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. I'm 5'10 and I weigh more than you... But I'm a fat, lazy girl. 
I don't think you're underweight. But if you feel as though you are, maybe you should gain a little. Only you can know for sure.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

I also wanted to ask if I should drinking soda everytime after I eat something or is it hurting me?


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

hell no ur not underweight.
i'm 5' 9" 140 im thin but i get compliments by girls saying that i have a good body.
but if you want to gain weight try taking some weight gainer but make sure u hit the gym at least 2-3 times a week about one hour each and try to push urself.
everybody's body is different try to figure out an routine that works for you stick with it for about 3 months and change it because change stimulates muscle growth
gl and ull be huge in no time


----------

